

It's about time: Xilinx FPGA with embedded ARM cpu - joe_bleau
http://www.eetimes.com/news/semi/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=224600583

======
coderdude
[http://www.xilinx.com/technology/roadmap/processing-
platform...](http://www.xilinx.com/technology/roadmap/processing-platform.htm)

Here's a link to Xilinx where they talk more about this. It still baffles me
that news outlets can't figure out what bloggers have known since day one:
Link to the relevant parties.

~~~
wmf
I agree, but consider that MSM journalists are probably writing stories based
on embargoed press releases, so the relevant Web sites are not available when
the stories are written.

------
sadiq
A big problem with Xilinx/Altera FPGAs is how closed and expensive developing
for them can be.

I still shiver when I think about the times I spent with WebPack.

~~~
blackguardx
A bigger problem is how awful the development tools are.

------
sp332
I still prefer a Xilinx FPGA embedded in a Cray XD1!
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cray_XD1>

------
meastham
They've been doing this with PowerPC CPUs for a while now.

~~~
sketerpot
I haven't seen any with PowerPC processors nearly as fancy as the dual-core
800 MHz Cortex-A9 they're putting in these new FPGAs, though. The fact that
they're building the whole thing in 28 nm technology also kicks ass. This
thing is a beast.

